# Turned off email notifications



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

I've turned off email notifications to my subscribed threads in my options, but I'm still getting them. Is this just a normal delay?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/32667-email-notifications.html

I think there may be a few bases to cover here.


----------

